

Paper USB Business Cards (Funded 250% on Kickstarter in 2 days) - 5toclose
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/812365891/swivelcard-smart-business-cards

======
sbierwagen
Who would be dumb enough to stick a USB device a stranger hands them into
their computer? After all the press on BadUSB?

